# Eisenhorn or Ravenor?



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

I have become interested in reading about the inquisition, and I've heard that both the Eisenhorn and Ravenor books are really good. I was thinking of starting with Eisenhorn, but which does everyone else recommend?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Eisenhorn. Ravenor was originally Eisenhorn's interrogator so you see how he came about.


----------



## Niffty (Aug 5, 2009)

Eisenhorn. Great book, and shaantitus has a point there about seeing how Ravenor comes out. I think the Eisenhorn series is better though, but both are still good reads.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thread moved to Black Library Fiction.

CP


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, you really need to start with Eisenhorn. To be fair, the way its written means you can read the Ravenor trilogy on its own, but if you are going to be reading both you need to read them in that order.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Eisenhorn gives badass a new meaning, so defiantly start with that.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

I actually did read them in reverse, and felt I did lose out on a bit of the Eisenhorn series because of it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Ravenor Compilation has short additional pieces between the main three books that give away at least one twist from Eisenhorn.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Eisnehorn... however be warned, everything you read afterwards you'll say to yourself

"awesome book... just not as good Eisenhorn"


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Whizzwang said:


> Eisnehorn... however be warned, everything you read afterwards you'll say to yourself
> 
> "awesome book... just not as good Eisenhorn"


Pretty much this, yeah. That dude has BMF written all over his forehead.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't say anything here that hasn't been said already. _Eisenhorn_, the clear choice.


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> thread moved to Black Library Fiction.
> 
> CP


Sorry about that.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Iron Within said:


> Sorry about that.


bah, no problem. 

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> bah, no problem.
> 
> CP


Every body gets one...right?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Depends who you are, some people get two.

All in all, it really depends which of the two will tickle your fancy more. Everything aside, Eisenhorn by and large reads like a tragedy at times, and by reading it you'd find out why. For the most part though, it covers a larger portion of time, it being about some of the pinnacle events in Eisenhorns life.

Ravenor reads more of some epic occuring behind the scenes, with a the hero and his companions ultimately unaware of just what it is they are up against until things start moving and it is nearly to late. Ravenor deals with a grander scheme, in the end its a big focus of the series, whereas in Eisenhorn there is an over-extending story arc but it is not the ultimate focus of events.


As others have mentioned, Eisenhorn is a good place to start between the two. Partly because reading Eisenhorn than Ravenor, some things will make sense and you might enjoy more. Another reason to do so is because Eisenhorn is before Ravenor, he is his mentor after all; and is mentioned several times in the Ravenor series. So getting an idea of the guys life and how he affected those who know him in Ravenor can be interesting.



If you can't guess, I'm agreeing you should read Eisenhorn first.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Ahhh Eisenhorn! How I wish I could read that book for the first time again. Yes the middle story wasn't as good as the first and last story. But overall it's a BL must read. I'm yet to read Ravenor, but it's sitting on my shelf waiting for me. Start with the Horn mate, you won't look back. Look out fir the 1st person perspective writing for a bit of a change up!


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

The Boz said:


> Pretty much this, yeah. That dude has BMF written all over his forehead.


Haha. Cool. I've finally gotten into the Ciaphas Cain series, and I think Amberly is pretty cool, which sparked my interest in the Inquisition, particularly in Ordo Xenos. I knew that Ravenor was a spin off of Eisenhorn, but I was curious has to which people thought was better. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Burias (Jul 9, 2010)

Eisenhorn!! hands down.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Eisenhorn is probably one of the best BL book series there are, (literally) right next to Gaunt's Ghosts. I'd say Eisenhorn because I haven't read Ravenor yet, but from reading this I think I'm about to go out and buy it today.

Off Topic: Jaq Draco from the inquisiton War would probably kick both of their asses, IMHO.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Eisenhorn is the beginning and is a good insight into the inquisition factions. I'd start there and then as I was you well be compelled onto Ravenor where you will not be dissapointed.

Its a superb read, I'd say almost as good as eisenhorn


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Burias said:


> Eisenhorn!! hands down.


:goodpost:


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

You definitely need to read Esienhorn first..followed by Ravenor (In the Ravenor Novels there are a few times when previous events from the Eisenhorn Trilogy are mentioned).
Also...when it comes to the Inquisition? "Emperor's Mercy" (writeen by Henry Zou) features an Inquisitor by the name of Obadiah Roth and it is a fairly decent read that I can recommend reading.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

holy shit, i started ravenor last night. at 891 pages with small font... im going to be reading this mofo for a while. DSM might be a bit quiet for a bit while i slog through this massive monster.

i can say (after a long hiatus from reading 40K abnett novels) only 1 chapter in and Abnett is the king of 40K. im sucked in already! and only 12 pages in!


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

Has anyone read "The Inquistion War" dealing Inquisitor Jaq Draco?
I am curious as to how well that one stacks up to Einsenhorn and Ravenor


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Arcangel said:


> Has anyone read "The Inquistion War" dealing Inquisitor Jaq Draco?
> I am curious as to how well that one stacks up to Einsenhorn and Ravenor


Comparing those two would be like comparing day to night. Totally different universes. Apples and oranges.

_The Inquisition War_ was written ages ago when Warhammer 40k barely resembled what it is today. From Titan driving scouts to Lasgun wielding Eldar, and a meeting with the Emperor himself, its not really possible to match it up to _Eisenhorn_ and _Ravenor_ who were written within the last few years and are perfectly up to date with current 40k lore.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Though I must say, I thoroughly enjoyed Inquisition war!!!


----------



## Xenocide (Aug 19, 2010)

Arcangel said:


> Has anyone read "The Inquistion War" dealing Inquisitor Jaq Draco?
> I am curious as to how well that one stacks up to Einsenhorn and Ravenor


The former series is penned by an author of imagination and verve, and the latter by a polished commercial writer. Read the former if you want uneven, past its sell-by-date, and occasionally pretentious food for thought; the latter if you want well-crafted, generic space-opera.

What I like about Watson is that he took the logic, such as it is, of 40k and ran with it. For example, space marines are brainwashed zealots, inducted at childhood, and bred as killing machines -- exactly what Ian Watson portrayed in Space Marine. They don't make for sympathetic protagonists, or for commercially viable reading. No one else has done that since, and, sadly, it isn't anything we'll ever see from Black Library again. Ian Watson's GW output 1993-1995 R.I.P.

But if you could only read one BL omnibus this year, don't make it The Inquisition War. It's of curiosity value only.


----------



## Burias (Jul 9, 2010)

Inquisition War was cool, though there were noticeable differences, as listed above. But the meeting with the Emp on the Golden Throne was worth the read, it gave me a new perspective on His omniscience, and what it might REALLY be like for Him to sit on the Throne for all these years.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Xenocide said:


> The former series is penned by an author of imagination and verve, and the latter by a polished commercial writer. Read the former if you want uneven, past its sell-by-date, and occasionally pretentious food for thought; the latter if you want well-crafted, generic space-opera.
> 
> What I like about Watson is that he took the logic, such as it is, of 40k and ran with it. For example, space marines are brainwashed zealots, inducted at childhood, and bred as killing machines -- exactly what Ian Watson portrayed in Space Marine. They don't make for sympathetic protagonists, or for commercially viable reading. No one else has done that since, and, sadly, it isn't anything we'll ever see from Black Library again. Ian Watson's GW output 1993-1995 R.I.P.
> 
> But if you could only read one BL omnibus this year, don't make it The Inquisition War. It's of curiosity value only.


Well said, couldnt have said better myself. Ian Watson has been most unique writer of all that has contributed to Warhammer universe. Although sometimes little strange, he truly showed how crazy WH worlds are. His books are quite intelligent too, makes you think.


----------



## meinhardt (Sep 22, 2008)

If Ravenor is cool then Eisenhorn is the badassestkickassestheadcrunchneversmilinstillgettinbootyhardcore pimp of the Imperium...fo sho


----------



## Neural Misfit (Sep 24, 2010)

I would most certainly suggest reading Eisenhorn first. Eisenhorn was the first BL book series that I read -_ever_- of 40K and I'm glad I chose it first. Not only does it give you a good look into the workings of the Inquisition -whereas Ravenor does not- with the politics that occur behind the scenes, I find it utterly fascinating as a read to see how a major servant of the Imperium certainly becomes, well.. 

Those who've read the novels know what I mean. Heh.


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Iron Within said:


> I have become interested in reading about the inquisition, and I've heard that both the Eisenhorn and Ravenor books are really good. I was thinking of starting with Eisenhorn, but which does everyone else recommend?


Both! :drinks:


----------

